# Maus macht unabsichtlich Doppelklick?



## rocc (11. Juli 2011)

Ursprünglicher Post: 
Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
Meine Maus, eine Logitech G500, macht alle 3-4 Mausklicks einfach einen Doppelklick mehr. Ein einfacher Klick wird dann zu einem Doppelklick. Das ist nicht nur auf Windows total zermürbend, da man unbeabsichtigt Ordner öffnet, die man vorher mühsam markiert hat, sondern auch gerade beim Zocken fatal, weil man bestimmte Objekte dann doppelt auswählt oder einfach mal doppelt schießt.

Ja, ich habe die Google-Suche benutzt, und nein, es liegt nicht daran, dass die Mausdoppelklickerkennungsgeschwindigkeit zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist, und es liegt auch nicht an dieser komischen Windowsfunktion die unter "Organisieren" -> "Ordner- und Suchoptionen" zu finden ist.

Im Internet findet man gigabyteweise solche Threads, keiner beinhaltet eine Lösung. Handelt es sich also um einen Defekt meiner Maus?

Danke Leute,
rocc

EDIT: Lösung des Problems: Mausumtausch. Hat sich als defekt herausgestellt.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

gleiches problem hatte ich mit meiner uralten logitech (keine ahnung was genau) auch.
zusätzlich hat die rechte raste nicht immer reagiert.
nehme mal an das ist ein defekt.


----------



## Niza (11. Juli 2011)

Hört sich an wie ein defekt 
Wenn die jünger als 2 jahre ist hast du ja noch garantie


----------



## rocc (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ab zur Garantie mit dem Ding.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Ab zur Garantie mit dem Ding.


...und gegen eine Logitech G400 tauschen, siehe auch den entsprechenden Thread "Logitech G400"


----------



## rocc (13. Juli 2011)

nein, die G400 ähnelt meiner MX518 im Hands-on-gefühl, und die fande ich ziemlich unbequem beim längeren Zocken.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

War ja nur'n Vorschlag, die weitere Nutzung der G500 ist wohl mit dem überwiegenden Segen der Forengemeinde ab-ge-segnet


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Ja g500 FTW


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ja g500 FTW


@ roccatcone: Was meinst?


----------

